

Interview with chumby's former VP of Hardware - ptorrone
http://blog.makezine.com/2012/04/30/makes-exclusive-interview-with-andrew-bunnie-huang-the-end-of-chumby-new-adventures/

======
gravitronic
Andrew (bunnie) Huang is also the first person to hack the original Microsoft
XBox. He wrote a book about it and it's a great read for software hackers
wondering how a knowledgable person would go about hacking hardware.

[http://www.amazon.com/Hacking-Xbox-Introduction-Reverse-
Engi...](http://www.amazon.com/Hacking-Xbox-Introduction-Reverse-
Engineering/dp/B002YX0EN4)

He also has a pretty cool blog, although it's not always updated on time, he
hosts a monthly contest called "Name That Ware" where he posts close-up pics
of a circuit board (or chip xray) and people guess what it is.

<http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=2328>

~~~
rosstafarian
Another of his hacks that i found quite notable was a man-in-the-middle attack
on HDCP-secured connections to overlay video in any HDMI video stream and gave
a nice talk about it.[1]

[1][http://hackaday.com/2012/01/21/overlaying-video-on-
encrypted...](http://hackaday.com/2012/01/21/overlaying-video-on-encrypted-
hdmi-connections/)

~~~
shabble
The neatest part about the HDCP hack is that all the overlay stuff is done on-
the-fly in the FPGA, without any easy way to actually dump out the unencrypted
content.

That makes it much harder to use for actual DRM stripping, and thus easier to
argue that it doesn't qualify as a DMCA circumvention tool.

------
joezydeco
What a great, detailed interview. I have a _ton_ of respect for Bunnie. His
work on Chumby is miles beyond some of the other "open" projects like
Raspberry Pi.

His take on Kickstarter is wonderfully honest and refreshing as well:

 _"Customers are sold on a vision, buy-in early on, and you have to deliver on
that vision; in crowdsourcing your money, you’ve also crowdsourced your board
of directors."_

------
nickpinkston
Shameless plug: see Bunnie (from this article) and other hardware startup guys
at MAKE's Hardware Innovation Workshop

<http://makezine.com/hardware-innovation-workshop/>

------
joe_bleau
Nice find! I was thinking today how I'd really enjoy reading some postmortems
on Chumby. (My big regret is not having bunnie autography the Chumby he gave
me as a "Name That Ware" prize.)

------
otoburb
Maybe bunnie is interested in going to work for Per Vices. Those guys seem set
on demolishing the world with their one-wireless-chipset-rules-them-all
approach.

Would be an awesome combination, especially given his previous learning
experience at Chumby and his new open-source hardware platform that he's
working on.

